# Wer weiss, was das für Fische sind



## Doris (14. Okt. 2005)

Hallihallo

Seit dem Frühling haben wir Fische im Teich, die wir nicht kennen.
Ich denke sie sind als Laich mit Vögeln in unseren Teich gekommen.

Hab schon überall nachgeschaut was das wohl für welche sein könnten, aber leider vergeblich. Heute hat es endlich geklappt und ich konnte sie wenigstens mal (wenn auch undeutlich) fotografieren.
 Mit dem Kescher fangen geht auch nicht, schon mehrmals versucht und wieder aufgegeben. 
Anfangs hab ich geglaubt, dass es Rotfedern wären, es kam auch schon der Vorschlag dass es __ Sonnenbarsche sind, aber ihnen fehlt der Punkt am Kopf.

Einige von ihnen haben einen goldfarbenen Bauch, bzw. er schimmert ab und zu golden durch, sonst sind sie eher bräunlich. Auffällig ist, dass einer von ihnen (jedenfalls seh ich immer nur den einen) gerne mit dem Schwanz nach oben im Wasser "hängt". Kurze Zeit später schwimmt er wieder ganz normal weiter. Sie fressen das Fischfutter genauso gerne wie gekochte Kartoffeln, oder aber sie lutschen auch die Folie ab. 

Bessere Fotos konnte ich leider nicht machen, ich weiss, viel ist nicht zu sehen   :cry:

Wer kann unseren Fischen einen Namen geben? 

Natürlich nicht Oscar, Fritz, Emil, oder wie sie alle heissen mögen


----------



## graubart48 (14. Okt. 2005)

ich nicht  :redhotev:  :changes:  :hesitant: 
ccasion: Erwin


----------



## kwoddel (14. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Doris
Ich leider auch nicht , genau so wenig wie Erwin, aber ich würde sie Fisch1 & Fisch2 nennen.  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Jürgen (15. Okt. 2005)

Hi Doris,

die Farben die du beschrieben hast würden zu Goldfischen passen. Was auch möglich ist, wäre Koi-Nachwuchs. Die produzieren nämlich nicht nur bunte Kinder 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## olafkoi (15. Okt. 2005)

hi Doris

Tippe Goldfischnachwuchs   

Goldis sind als Junge Fischis schwarz oder dunkel braun und werden erst dann goldrot 


olaf


----------



## Thorsten (15. Okt. 2005)

*EINSPRUCH  * 

mh...also ich habe sie "live" gesehen.

Die Bande sieht in keinster Weise wie Goldfischnachwuchs aus.

Meine jungen Goldies sehen gaaaanz anders aus!

Mein Tip war eher Sonnenbarschnachwuchs, wobei die Zeichnung fehlt  :?


----------



## Doris (15. Okt. 2005)

Hi

Ich denke, Sonnenbarschnachwuchs ist es auch nicht, denn die Banausen sehen irgendwie ganz anders aus. 
Was die Farbe an der Unterseite der Fische angeht, muss ich mich verbessern. 
Erwin meint, sie sehen eher hellbräunlich  als goldig aus. Aber glänzen tun sie schon, wenn sie sich Futter holen und dann wieder abtauchen.


----------



## Berndt (17. Okt. 2005)

* Karausche*

Hallo Doris!

Vieles spricht dafür, dass es sich um "Karauschen" handelt. Nicht nur das Aussehen, sondern auch die Vermutung, sie wären eingeschleppt worden. Es gibt Untersuchungen, wonach diese Fischart auch tagelangen Sauerstoffmangel übersteht. Schau bei "google" nach und erzähl uns bitte, ob meine Vermutung stimmt.


Liebe Grüße!

Berndt

Google-Suchergebnis Karausche


----------



## Doris (17. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Berndt

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob unsere unbekannten auch so einen hohen Rücken haben. Ich werde sie mir morgen mal genauer betrachten. Vielleicht gelingt mir ja doch noch ein besseres Foto, wo ich mit Vergrößerung mehr Einzelheiten sehen kann.

Werde dann Bericht erstatten


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Doris,

wenn es den Fischen nicht zuviel Streß macht, dann fang doch zum Fotografieren einfach kurz mal einige Exemplare raus und setze sie in ein Glas/Eimer! Dann kurz mal in die angefeuchtete Hand nehmen und gut...

Im Teich wirst Du immer wieder nur Bilder von schräg oben bekommen...


----------



## Doris (19. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Annett

Ich hab des öfteren versucht, die Banausen mit dem Kescher zu fangen. Hab schon Futter in den Kescher getan, auch das half nicht. Sie schwimmen bis kurz vor den Kescher und als wenn sie etwas ahnen, - schwupp sind sie wieder weg. Bislang waren meine Bemühungen leider immer erfolglos. Und mit der Taschenlampe möchte ich  nun doch nicht hinterher. 

Seit vorgestern hab ich keinen einzigen mehr von ihnen gesehen. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass wir jetzt ein Netz über unseren Teich gespannt haben, so daß ich auch nicht mehr so weit schauen kann.
Sobald ich ein brauchbares Bild  habe, werde ich es einstellen.


----------



## Thorsten (19. Okt. 2005)

Hi Doris,

wie wäre es denn mit Angeln?


----------



## Doris (20. Okt. 2005)

Hallihallo

Nachdem ich mir die einzelnen Fischbilder aus dem LINK von Berndt angeschaut habe, bin ich mir nun ziemlich sicher, dass unsere "unbekannten" kleine Karpfen sind. Die Rückenflosse ist bei unseren Fischen so wie die auf dem Bild und auch einige von den "unbekannten" haben einen helleren Bauch.
Bisher sind sie allerdings noch nicht so dicht zu mir geschwommen, dass ich die Barteln sehen konnte. Karauschen sind es auf keinen Fall, denn sie haben nicht so einen hohen Rücken. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter beobachten.

@ Thorsten
Angeln werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Sonst kann ich nachher sagen... es WAREN Karpfen


----------



## Rambo (20. Okt. 2005)

geräucherte karpfen schmecken doch gut   
gibt es nicht probleme wenn karpfen und andere fische zusammen sind?

fürti rambo


----------



## Doris (21. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Rambo

Sicher wird es auf Dauer Probleme geben. Aber wir haben einen Bekannten, der hat ein ca. 3000 m² Teich-grundstück. Zu ihm können wir die Karpfen in den Teich geben.
... und wir haben gedacht dass der Eisvogel, der uns ab und zu besuchen kommt, unseren Bestand an __ Moderlieschen reduziert hat. Er wird aber auch wohl dazu beigetragen haben


----------



## gabi (21. Okt. 2005)

Hi Doris,

hat sich die Artenvielfalt im Teich erhöht?   

Wieviele Fische habt ihr denn jetzt?


----------



## Doris (21. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Gabi

Mittlerweile haben wir 10 Koi. Drei haben wir im Frühjahr eingesetzt, sie sind schon ganz schön gewachsen. Zwei haben wir von Olaf mitgebracht. Denen gefällt es bei uns im Teich auch ganz gut  Im September haben sich nochmals 5 kleine dazugesellt.
Goldis hatten wir Anfangs 7, wobei wir mittlerweile (wahrscheinlich) 8 haben.
Von unseren 14 __ Moderlieschen die wir im Frühjahr eingesetzt haben, schwimmen mittlerweile hunderte Nachkommen durch unseren Teich. Damit der Teich nicht wegen Überfüllung geschlossen wird, haben wir uns drei __ Sonnenbarsche zugelegt, die aber der Situation auch nicht wirklich Herr werden konnten.
Irgendwann paddelten dann kleine Fischleins, drei an der Zahl zusätzlich durch den Teich. *FREU* - anfangs ... OH... kleine Goldis... aber nix Goldis
Aus den dreien sind mittlerweile 7 oder 8 -oder vielleicht doch noch mehr-
geworden. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das die Karpfen. 
Du siehst, so ein Teich kann ganz schön spannend sein.  

ich wünsche noch ein schönes WE


----------



## Doris (10. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wer weiss, was das für Fische sind*

ein sonniges Hallo vom Alfsee

Nachdem der Winter vorbei, und im Kalender Frühling ist,(nicht nur im Kalender, sondern auch allmählich in der Natur) sind auch die unbekannten Fische vom letzten Jahr wieder aufgetaucht   Viel grösser sind sie nicht geworden, aber dafür haben doch der eine oder andere schon rote Stellen vorzuweisen. Auf dem Bild sieht man nur bei dem Jungfisch im oberen Bereich etwas rotes schimmern. Die anderen wirken eher noch dunkel.
Mittlerweile können wir also mit Gewissheit sagen, dass diese kleinen Racker Goldfische sind. 
Der rot-weisse muss wohl Onkel oder Tante sein....oder gar Mama oder Papa?  nichts genaues weiss man   den gabs nämlich schon im letzten Jahr bei uns im Teich  

@ Jürgen und Olafkoi
Ihr habt also Recht behalten.

Anbei ein Foto von heute Nachmittag


----------

